# How To Create a Tiered/Terraced Affect



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The threadstarter here might have some ideas for you, since he did this...


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

You can use pieces of slate to build up a wall. You wouldn't have to glue them together or anything, just lay them on top of each other. And the you just fill up the area with your substrait.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

djlen said:


> I'm going to tear down a tank after 12 years and have decided I want to create a multi-level affect in the new aqua-scape.
> I want to epoxy small pieces of stone together and attach them to a base to create a 'wall' that would rise up to another level.
> I've heard of people using using Styrofoam and epoxy for this purpose.
> 
> ...


Check out Chuck's Planted Aquarium Pages
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_other_netmax_styro.htm

I dont know if the site in our sig is down or if I am just banned.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Brilliant - Thank you for that link. That method is a bit more involved than I wanted to get, but it will give me ideas for the future.

Len


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

djlen said:


> Brilliant - Thank you for that link. That method is a bit more involved than I wanted to get, but it will give me ideas for the future.
> 
> Len


No problem, I was going to do something like that but it is VERY involved. I settled foor a few rocks in formation of a cave...LOL.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't know if this helps, but take a look at this thread.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/19947-135-gallon-slate-take-2-56k.html


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

That is really neat, the way he's got the wood laying over the stone, and it's similar to what I'm talking about, but the size of the stones take up so much room that you lose a lot of planting space that way. I've done arrangements like that in the past and was unhappy with the lost planting area.
The stones I'm planning on using will be no wider than 1" - 1.5", no longer than 2" - 2.5" and no thicker than .25" - .50". I will stack and epoxy the stones for the first tier about 4 - .25" pieces high for a total height of 2" - 2.5". Then fill in behind that with substrate and move in about 3" and build another wall there.
This would give me 3 different levels. 
I think it would look neat and also, I'd be able to plant HC as a ground cover on the upper levels, closer to the lights. I've only got 3 wpg in the tank I'm planning this for and Hemianthus requires at least that much light.
What do you think? I know it sounds complicated. Hope my description was clear.

Len


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Quick Tip- I have used a hot glue gun to glue the rocks together, as long as they are dry when you glue them it works great (hot glue will not stick to wet rock) and then if you ever want to re scape or re stack it is easy enough to get them apart- If you use epoxy its pretty much permanent.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are more links :

http://aquarium-background.com/catalogue.asp
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php
http://www.greenstouch.com/articles_background.htm
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=13


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

turbosaurus said:


> Quick Tip- I have used a hot glue gun to glue the rocks together, as long as they are dry when you glue them it works great (hot glue will not stick to wet rock) and then if you ever want to re scape or re stack it is easy enough to get them apart- If you use epoxy its pretty much permanent.


"more permanent" is the way I want to go. The only reason I'd change it would be if I tear the whole tank down again, and hopefully that won't be for another 12 years.

Thanks for the links distrbd. Every little bit helps.

Len


----------

